# Chain saw brake stuck



## davewr0598 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a Stihl 028AV chainsaw. The brake is stuck. I moved the handle back and forth several times but the brake won't release. Any suggestions?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

only thing you can do is unbolt the side cover, and pry it off, nothing else you can do, and fix it from there


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

did it over heat and melt into the plastic? that makes it even harder to get of and hopefully its repairable ,parts for this saw are becoming hard to get not many parts left with stihl.


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

check all the linages for the bad and make sure everything is in place. I have had a few that had a lever pop out of place and all i had to do was reposition the lever and reset the spring.


----------

